# Perdido Key



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

We live just about 10 minutes from the beaches on Perdido Key and going to give some fishing a shot once the Pomps show up in the area. Anyone ever fish in that general area and have any luck? We were on the beach about a month ago and quite a few folks fishing not sure if they were catching.


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 5, 2018)

I fish from Johnson beach all the time & have lots of luck.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks will give it a shot.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Badbagger said:


> Thanks will give it a shot.


 Hit me up in the Spring and I will join you......


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Plenty out there. Fish the cuts, change bait as needed and go early. Sucks catching fat people on innertubes. They squirm a lot while dehooking.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Plenty out there. Fish the cuts, change bait as needed and go early. Sucks catching fat people on innertubes. They squirm a lot while dehooking.



But, Nowhere near as much as when you gut them to see what they have been feeding on..................


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Snagged Line said:


> Hit me up in the Spring and I will join you......


Will do :yes:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> But, Nowhere near as much as when you gut them to see what they have been feeding on..................



Especially when they're either pasty white or lobster red...


----------

